# Oil of oregano



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

Judith and Ygritte have been on chemicals for basically their whole lives. I'm fairly certain they have chronic URIs. I'd rather them not have to take a baytril/doxy combo for much longer. I know it's my responsibility to take them to a vet, but they've been there so many times recently and I've spent about all the money I have. I've read a lot of posts about oil of oregano and had two questions about it. 
1) Is it an actual treatment for URIs or does it just lessen the symptoms?
2) If I were to get it, how would I give it to them?
Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

I believe that it just lessens the symptoms. Put a few drops in some baby food, or on a Cheerio or some other type of treat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cagedbirdsinging seems to be our in-house pro, as well as Isamurat having great tips. 

It is a treatment. It is a drop, twice a day. It supposedly doesn't taste great so I think you mix it in yogurt or drizzle it on a treat. I think some people even cook the veggies with it. I think oil of oregano, flaxseed oil, and linseed oil are supposed to be one in the same but don't quote me. 

I would also look at raw honey, it is an antibiotic an antiviral my vet constantly prefers my rats on post surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

What I do with mine is I make peanut butter or nutella rat sized treat balls (basically just flour and peanut butter or nutella) and I mix a drop of oil of oregano into it. This way they think they're getting a treat when it's really medication.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Lots of mis-information out there! Be careful!

Oil of oregano is a natural medication. Antibacterial, antifungal, etc. It's one of nature's many natural antibiotics. Unlike other supplements, it isn't just for symptom and immune system support. It is medicine. (Flax oil and the like are great supplements, but nowhere near the same.)

Dosing is something to be mindful of as depending on where you get it, it could be diluted. I prefer completely undiluted as you know exactly what you are getting and it's often cheaper. You must also read labels as the oil must be from a specific type of oregano with a specific minimum Carvacrol content. I get this: http://www.amazon.com/Oregano-Strenght-Carvacol-Pharmaceutical-Mountains/dp/B005GJTO9S/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1388815998&sr=8-6&keywords=oil+of+oregano

Administering is something of a personal experiment. Medicine balls with Nutella (peanut butter often isn't enough) is a good way of masking the very strong flavor. Some rats will take it mixed with other things, though. A drop a day is fine, but more severe infections sometimes take two drops.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Cagedbirdsinging, do you know about how long a 1 oz bottle of that should last? I've been looking in natural health food stores for some. I've found bigger bottles but all seem to be diluted. I have two rats I'd like to try this with, an adult female (on the smaller side) and a almost full grown adult male. I was going to give one drop a day since their symptoms are not severe. About how long should I give it to them? and about how long before I should see improvement?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Well. I'll put it this way... I have yet to run out! It's not often that I need to use it. (I also use it for myself).

Think of length of treatment the same as antibiotics from the vet. Try a three-four week treatment.


----------



## slothxing (Dec 29, 2013)

I couldn't find any oregano oil but I got flaxseed oil and have been giving my babies that. I know it isn't nearly the same, but it can help, right? I've also read about flaxseed helping prevent tumors from growing as rapidly later in life.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Flaxseed oil is a helpful supplement, but won't help cure a URI.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to hear =] Thank you! I'm waiting on it to get here and will start that day. My boy had a URI a few weeks before I took him home, was on Sulfa Trim for a week, cleared up but seemed to get worse a few days before I took him home. I'm hoping this will help because I don't want to throw him right back onto an antibiotic as I'm not sure if it's new home sneezes or his URI actually getting worse. I also have him and the other 3 on twice daily drops of echinacea. I'll keep a close eye on him, thank you for the info!


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

If you used the link I gave, it ships directly from Greece and takes a little longer than domestic shipping. I think mine took about a week, but it's worth the wait for the good stuff.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have the same bottle at home that cagedbirdsinging has, and I have yet to run out as well. The stuff is super strong (I use it for myself as well.) and one drop goes a long way.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

I did order it from there actually =] I'm glad to hear you got it fairly soon. I understand out of country shipping can take a while but the estimate of jan 24 - feb 21 worried me only because I would like to start him on it sooner rather than later. But I'd rather wait a bit for better quality that can help him more, than waste money and my boys time on poor quality from a local shop. 

Since it is so strong, should doses change depending one level of sickness? Such as consistent sneezes vs occasional sneezes? I worry about one drop being too big of a dose for smaller symptoms if it is so potent.

Sorry about so many questions, I just cannot find much info online besides the basics and I want to be on the safe side.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Smaller symptoms doesn't necessarily mean a smaller infection. I start the dosages out the same. If no improvement in a week, go to two drops.


----------



## Andyurgay (Jun 10, 2013)

Makes sense, I'll do that then. Thank you for your time and patience answering my questions =]


----------

